# Is paramedic school worth it?



## ethomas4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I scanned the other threads for a while to make sure I was not duplicating a previous post. If this quesiton has already been brought up please let me know.

I want to be  a paramedic. I have worked for 3 years as an EMT, and did a parmedic course internationally. I also worked at an advanced level internationally for a year, running ALS calls. However, it is not accepted here in the USA. I would like to work here as a medic, but I wonder if it is worth it...I mean, are there jobs out there? I dont want to go to Paramedic school just for fun then not be employed afterward. Plus I hear horror stories about studens no being able to get internships. When I search for jobs they seem to be few and far between, but that may not be reality. Any thoughts? What is the job oulook where you all live and work?  Any better ideas for me?  Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 23, 2013)

There are plenty of paramedic jobs out there, especially with experience. Even though your certifications don't count your experience internationally will.

Getting an internship depends on the school you go to. Some make you find your own, some have contracts with area ambulance services and fire departments and some services have in house programs that you do your internship with them.

Where are you located at? There are people from all over the country on here that can point you in the right direction depending on where you are.

If you want to be a paramedic why wouldn't medic school be worth it? I'm kinda confused by this statement. If you worked in the field and enjoyed it and that's what you want to continue doing would this really even be a question? Not trying to be an ***, just wondering what you mean by it. Do you have a career and do EMS on the side?


----------



## ethomas4 (Apr 23, 2013)

What i mean is will I be able to work? I know some people who just cant find medic jobs. In my i know i want to be a medic but i guess im scared of not getting a job, as wossy as that sounds.  I am in Reno, NV. My friends who are licensed medics live in sacramento ca but tough job market. They are pretty depressed because of it. Thats why im having a tough time deciding to pay for school or not. Its not a question of wanting to be a medic or not, just wondering about jobs. Im glad to hear you say there are many jobs, where do you live? Thanks​


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

What a coincidence, Robb...

Ethomas, theres plenty of jobs. I literally just left one to start another within thirty miles of eachother and didnt even fret. Theres even jobs in California if youre willing to look outside of LA and SF.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, it's worth it. You will have more confidence about your knowledge and skills, but you will also have more responsibility. 

Medic school is pretty tough time-wise. I'm one month from the end of it right now...the first 4 months were easy, even time wise, maybe only a 60-70 hour commitment per week, the last two months for me have been 6, 15 hour days at least (at least 6, 12 hour days for clinicals, then class time on top of that) so, it's been at least 90 hours a week before homework (although, I do get a lot of homework done during clinicals). I do additionally go to two other universities and work 2 part time jobs, and I have straight A's, pretty much. You can absolutely do it, just plan on a short time period, maybe 2-4 months of school where you will not be sleeping, seeing friends or doing anything fun (besides learning and seeing cool stuff).

The pay's not worth it, but the life experience is.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 23, 2013)

ethomas4 said:


> What i mean is will I be able to work? I know some people who just cant find medic jobs. In my i know i want to be a medic but i guess im scared of not getting a job, as wossy as that sounds.  I am in Reno, NV. My friends who are licensed medics live in sacramento ca but tough job market. They are pretty depressed because of it. Thats why im having a tough time deciding to pay for school or not. Its not a question of wanting to be a medic or not, just wondering about jobs. Im glad to hear you say there are many jobs, where do you live? Thanks​



If you're in Reno you should pm me.

REMSA has been hiring like mad and they're testing for their medic program soon which guarantees you an internship in their system.

They've got some awesome preceptors!


----------



## ethomas4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses and the input!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 23, 2013)

Worth it: Yes
Jobs: Yes
Should You Do it: I do not know, that has to be your decision. Check out PELHAM training.....easier than a traditional course if you have medical experience


----------



## ethomas4 (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks I will check that out, if Im not mistaken that is in Indiana.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 24, 2013)

ethomas4 said:


> thanks I will check that out, if Im not mistaken that is in Indiana.



Yup. You may also want to look at PERCOM too. PERCOM is online, and is a bit easier if you cannot afford to take the time off PELHAM requires. 

PELHAM is a ~105 day intense EMT-B to Medic program including clinical and classroom instruction.


----------



## ethomas4 (Apr 24, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> Yup. You may also want to look at PERCOM too. PERCOM is online, and is a bit easier if you cannot afford to take the time off PELHAM requires.
> 
> PELHAM is a ~105 day intense EMT-B to Medic program including clinical and classroom instruction.



I have seen the Percom, I wanted to do that when I was working abroad so that I could get my US medic license as well, but I got halted because I guess you have to have a texas emt B or emt I cert. But thanks for giving me options, Ill continue to look at it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 24, 2013)

ethomas4 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I scanned the other threads for a while to make sure I was not duplicating a previous post. If this quesiton has already been brought up please let me know.
> 
> I want to be  a paramedic. I have worked for 3 years as an EMT, and did a parmedic course internationally. I also worked at an advanced level internationally for a year, running ALS calls. However, it is not accepted here in the USA. I would like to work here as a medic, but I wonder if it is worth it...I mean, are there jobs out there? I dont want to go to Paramedic school just for fun then not be employed afterward. Plus I hear horror stories about studens no being able to get internships. When I search for jobs they seem to be few and far between, but that may not be reality. Any thoughts? What is the job oulook where you all live and work?  Any better ideas for me?  Thanks!



Can you find a job? Absolutely. There are TONS of paramedic jobs. Many of them are lousy but as long as you are willing to relocate and you test well, there are some really good ones out there. 

Is it worth it? That it totally up to you.


----------



## ethomas4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well Im glad everyone's response to my post has been positive. Like I said, I don't have any internal conflicts with whether or not I want to be a paramedic, because I know I want to. but I was a bit worried about the job market although now I am not nearly as worried after reading all of the responses.  

So if I could not get a job in my home city where are some other good places to go? I am willing to relocate. what about Texas, does anyone know? Im bilingual and I think being in a high Hispanic populated city would be good for my chances.

thanks all


----------

